
The independence of Hungary's largest news outlet is in danger - pabo
https://index.hu/english/2020/06/21/independence_of_index_in_danger_hungary_press_freedom_media/
======
pabo
Most of the large independent news outlets have already been destroyed or
transformed in the recent years (to be pro-government) [0,1]. Now, there are
attempts to break the largest online-only news site, index.hu.

[0]
[https://apnews.com/39028d9c44b64e08a6609b60a8bf7a13](https://apnews.com/39028d9c44b64e08a6609b60a8bf7a13)
[1] [https://www.reuters.com/article/us-hungary-orban-media-
insig...](https://www.reuters.com/article/us-hungary-orban-media-insight-
idUSKCN1M40SP)

